# ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host



## jean (Dec 24, 2009)

who knows why this three sshd server(FreeBSD 7.2) are all failed, what are the possible reasons behind this phenomenon: 
(we haven't gone to IDC yet )


```
$ ssh svr1.ygame.tld
ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host

$ ssh -p1022 svr1.ygame.tld
ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host

$ ssh racer.ygame.tld
ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host

$ ssh -vv racer.ktgame.com.cn
OpenSSH_5.1p1, OpenSSL 0.9.8l 5 Nov 2009
debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0
debug1: Connecting to racer.ktgame.com.cn [xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] port 22.
debug1: Connection established.
debug1: identity file /home/young/.ssh/identity type -1
debug1: identity file /home/young/.ssh/id_rsa type -1
debug1: identity file /home/young/.ssh/id_dsa type -1
ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
```

is it possible a hard driver failure ?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 24, 2009)

Check /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny.


----------

